# Computer Geeks. If you were me, how would you...



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2010)

A while ago, the screen on my laptop was damaged, most of the screen was unusable. We ended up buying another computer. The old one sits downstairs, waiting to let me get files off of it.

I'm trying to figure out the easiest/cheapest way to get files off of that computer. Computer Geeks, and Wannabee geeks in training, how would you go about getting those files off the old computer. I've considered several options:

1. Bring the computer to work. I have a separate monitor that I use with my work notebook. I could connect the monitor to the broken computer, use the other monitor as the primary monitor, and access the files that way.

2. I have a wireless router at home. Maybe there's some way I could hook the broken computer to the router and be able to "see" the files in the broken computer from the good computer.

3. Maybe there's a way to go USB-to-USB.

4. When I was out Christmas shopping, I saw a remote hard drive (~$80) that you just hook up to the USB port and the hard drive automatically retrieves all the files, without any operator input. I wonder if I could download the files onto the hard drive, then hook it up to the new computer and access the files I need somehow.

5. 

I'm sure the best option is probably option #5, but I'm not sure what that option is. Geeks? Wannabee Geeks in Training?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 17, 2010)

I had to do this with both my wife's old desktop, and a computer owned by my brother. Go to Best Buy and pick up the Black X _Black Widow_. It allows you to remove the hard drive from either your laptop or your desktop, insert the HD into the box, which is connected to another computer via USB, then you access that hard drive from that secondary computer. It can see everything that is iin there, and you can either transfer the contents of the entire HD, or select only the files most important to you, bypassing unnecessary transfer items like the OS, drivers, etc.

If it looks like the packaging is marketed toward gamers, it is. They use these things to transfer gigabytes of game files from HD to HD in order always to have their games on hand when traveling with different laptops, or sharing with friends. It ran me about 49.00 or so.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2010)

Archlute said:


> I had to do this with both my wife's old desktop, and a computer owned by my brother. Go to Best Buy and pick up the Black X _Black Widow_. It allows you to remove the hard drive from either your laptop or your desktop, insert the HD into the box, which is connected to another computer via USB, then you access that hard drive from that secondary computer. It can see everything that is iin there, and you can either transfer the contents of the entire HD, or select only the files most important to you, bypassing unnecessary transfer items like the OS, drivers, etc.
> 
> If it looks like the packaging is marketed toward gamers, it is. They use these things to transfer gigabytes of game files from HD to HD in order always to have their games on hand when traveling with different laptops, or sharing with friends. It ran me about 49.00 or so.


Thanks. That sounds like an excellent idea. I checked the Best Buy site, but can't seem to find it. I'll keep looking.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2010)

Is this it?


----------



## jambo (Jan 17, 2010)

Connect your lap top to a monitor and save whatever files you want onto a USB memory stick. Memory sticks are cheap (over here aprox £10) and have plenty of space for files photographs etc.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 17, 2010)

Here it is:

Thermaltakeusa»Storage»BlacX»BlacX : BlacX N0028USU

Edit: I just did a search on it, and BB has a great review of the product, but for some reason they are no longer carrying it. You may be able to pick it up elsewhere though.


----------



## jrdnoland (Jan 17, 2010)

This might work also.

PPA USB 2.0 – 3 in 1 Drive Adaptor Kit, SATA / PATA (ATAPI / IDE) at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2010)

The cheapest option would be a borrowed monitor and a memory stick.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> The cheapest option would be a borrowed monitor and a memory stick.


I'm kind of leaning towards giving that a try (being the el-cheapo that I am), though I don't know if there's enough viewable space on the laptop monitor to be able to make the other monitor the primary monitor.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 17, 2010)

Any external enclosure for a 2.5" SATA drive will work. Here's the one that Adam recommended for $36 shipped: Newegg.com - Thermaltake BlacX N0028USU External Hard Drive SATA Enclosure Docking Station 2.5" & 3.5" USB 2.0 - External Enclosures

The advantage of this device is the ability to drop any internal hard drive (both notebook and desktop into it).

I think you also need to consider that your current computer isn't completely broken. You can attach an external monitor to it and use it as an extra computer. You could buy an inexpensive LCD monitor and then transfer the files using USB and then you'll still have the computer to use. Here's a nice inexpensive LCD monitor:

Newegg.com - Acer V173 Bb Black 17" 5ms LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 7000:1 - LCD Monitors

I assume your notebook has a VGA output...


----------



## David (Jan 17, 2010)

jambo said:


> Connect your lap top to a monitor and save whatever files you want onto a USB memory stick. Memory sticks are cheap (over here aprox £10) and have plenty of space for files photographs etc.


 
I have to agree with this way. It'll cost much less than the Black Widow. If your work won't let you borrow a monitor, surely you have a friend's you can borrow. It shouldn't take too long to find everything you need.


----------

